# Door Open Notification



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Does anyone have anything clever set up to give them an open door notification, for inadvertently not-latched doors? Third party app, or something clever with iphone’s Shortcut? I suppose an alternative would be to notify me if it is not locked.

We have only once (so far, but it’s only been 1.5 weeks) encountered on the Model 3 that a door wasn’t slammed hard enough for it to latch. It has been a longer term issue to sometimes find the Model X door slightly open (once after it had sat outside in drizzly rain all night.)


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Not really what you're asking for but... I tend to make sure the mirrors fold as I walk away. You can also turn on the horn to honk on walk away to verify it locked. I only mention these things because they wont happen if someone has a door they didnt get shut all the way.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> Does anyone have anything clever set up to give them an open door notification, for inadvertently not-latched doors? Third party app, or something clever with iphone's Shortcut? I suppose an alternative would be to notify me if it is not locked.
> 
> We have only once (so far, but it's only been 1.5 weeks) encountered on the Model 3 that a door wasn't slammed hard enough for it to latch. It has been a longer term issue to sometimes find the Model X door slightly open (once after it had sat outside in drizzly rain all night.)


Not so much a door open alert, but if you have mirror fold and/or honk on lock set, you have a couple ways to confirm it has locked when walking away.

ETA = posting the same time as @Lovesword to say the exact same thing


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Not so much a door open alert, but if you have mirror fold and/or honk on lock set, you have a couple ways to confirm it has locked when walking away.
> 
> ETA = posting the same time as @Lovesword to say the exact same thing


Yes, I do the mirror folding, although it really needs to be disabled in freezing conditions as they do freeze in the closed position. And sometimes I feel really goofy looking back at my car in the parking lot. But even if I remember to look 75% of the time for the folded mirrors (or about 10% of the time checking the app shortly afterwards), I still miss seeing the problem sometimes.

I will check into the horn honking option. Not aware of that on the X, or with the constant software updates, perhaps it is new. Would still like the slickness of a notification to my phone.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> I will check into the horn honking option. Not aware of that on the X, or with the constant software updates, perhaps it is new.


on the 3 this is fairly recent. not sure on the S/X though


----------

